# Flowers



## vitorhugo

Hi.
I think all the people who keep plants (aquatic or not) like flowers, so:

*Cryptocoryne nevillei/lucens*

















*Echinodorus grisebachii*









*Anubias barteri var nana*









*Hygrophila corymbosa var stricta Nana*









*Alternanthera reineckii var roseafolia*









*Hydrocotyle leucocephala*









*Lindernia rotundifolia*

















*Polygonum aquaticum*

















Thats it, i will update soon!!


----------



## mistergreen

here's my glosso flower.. Not sure what's small enough to pollinate this thing.


----------



## vitorhugo

More flowers,

*Echinodorus tenellus*









Thats it, i will update soon!!


----------



## orlando

Its spring time at your house!


----------



## vitorhugo

This pic´s i take today:

*Sagittaria teres:*









*Echinodorus parviflorus/...peruensis:*









*Alternanthera reineckii var. roseifolia:*









*Eleocharis acicularis:*








Detalhe em só uma folha:


----------



## modster

how did you get everything to flower >_>


----------



## vitorhugo

HI.
Here is some news.

*Alternanthera Bettzickiana Rosea:*









*Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia):*









*Echinodorus muricatus:*









*Echinodorus x Spidernet:*









*Eleocharis parvula:*









*Ludwigia repens 'Rubin':*









*Nesaea crassicaulis:*









*Samolus valerandi:*









I hope you like.


----------



## AaronT

Awesome pictures Vitor. It looks like your greenhouse is coming along nicely.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow that's awesome! So you just have them in pots? Where do you put them in the house? And I understand you have to keep the soil moist constantly?


----------



## vitorhugo

Hi,
I have my plants in a greenhouse.
The green house have a mist system, and this system reach the humidity at 98%.
The plants all most "dont know" they are out side water.


----------



## HeyPK

I don't think that your Ludwigia plant is glandulosa. It looks like L. repens. Those are excellent pictures that probably would be useful in the PlantFinder. Contact Cavan Allen and see if he would be interested in using them.


----------



## vitorhugo

HeyPK said:


> I don't think that your Ludwigia plant is glandulosa. It looks like L. repens. Those are excellent pictures that probably would be useful in the PlantFinder. Contact Cavan Allen and see if he would be interested in using them.


HeyPK: Im sure the plant is a specimen of Ludwigia glandulosa, i also have Ludwigia repens.


----------



## HeyPK

The flowers of L. glandulosa have no petals and the leaves are longer, narrower and purple unless grown in poor light. Also, the leaves are alternate instead of opposite.


----------



## vitorhugo

I doo an mistake when i upload the pics from my cam to my pc, the plant on the pic is a Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'.


----------



## LordSul

First I couldnt see the pics, Now I can see them.... great work!
Do these plants bloom also in their wild enviornment? Especially, would glosso live emersed to give flowers in its own habitat?


----------



## Tex Gal

It's really neat to see the emersed forms of some of these plants. This is new for me. Thanks!  I have often thought an emersed px on the plantfinder would be nice, but then again probably too much work. The plant finder is already pretty amazing! (Thanks you guys, for all your hard work!)


----------



## Cavan Allen

There are emersed pics for many plants that can be grown that way and there will soon be more.


----------



## jmontee

Hi guys,

Maybe this is the wrong place to put it but I didn't get much interest in the General forum. I have had L palustris in my tank for over 6 months and I just noticed it flowering. Here are some pics:




























Has anyone ever seen ludwigias flower submersed? I tried to find pictures on the net but was unable to. IDK I though it was pretty cool.


----------



## waterfaller1

Wow, you have the touch! Beautiful!


----------



## vitorhugo

*Limnophila aromatica*


----------



## drvetmed

Hello from SERBIA! My name is Petar. This is my beautiful flower Nymphaea lotus


----------



## zer0zax

Very nice! Can you show us a picture of the whole plant? Just wondering how big the leaves have to be before a lotus will flower...


----------



## vitorhugo

One of the most beautiful flowers of an aquatic plant:
*Rotala macrandra*


----------



## vitorhugo

Hi,
A few little flowers....

*Pogostemon stellata (Eusteralis)*

























*Limnophila aromatica:*









*Glossostigma elatinoides:*


----------



## hooha

awesome pics as usual! I'm itching to put a greenhouse up now 

btw, I changed the L. glandulosa to L. repens 'rubin' in a post above - lemme know if this is correct or not.


----------



## vitorhugo

*HOOha:* Yes, its right now. Many thanks.


----------



## miremonster

Great photos, and very informative, too!

@vitorhugo:
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2719/echinodorusgrisebachiikt8.jpg
Your photo shows a chain sword of the Echinodorus bolivianus (Helanthium bolivianum) group. The name E. "grisebachii" is used for a chain sword by aquarists and traders for decades, but in terms of botany the plant is incorrectly identified. The real E. grisebachii isn't a chain sword but belongs to the same group like E. parviflorus, E. bleherae and E. amazonicus. In the broader sense E. grisebachii includes these "species".


----------



## enginvolkan

vitorhugo: Fisrt of all congratutions. You realy are successfull. It has been sometime since last post. I am into Echinodorus emersed culture these days and I am preparing for a strat. I want ask you what your substrate mix is and what do you use for fertilization? Thanks ...


----------

